# Lyzz's Journal.



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

So, today, I snagged me a winner.

Among the gorgeous bettas at my LFS, [which is one of the few good ones], I spied a mustard gas male, and I almost didnt get him, almost bough a banded red and blue, but i went back and grabbed him right before i paid, and Im so glad I did!

Hes so smart, Hes already playing peek a boo with his pots, checking to see if im watching him, and using the feeding station in the front of the tank..
His first feeding i fed him there, and he just got the hang of it...now hes begging for more food!

This is such a change from my last bettas, who died last night of a vicious case of ick.
So my new betta is bittersweet, but i did my best for Bosco and Purp, Now thier in the million gallon tank in the sky.

Anyways, this is my journal, and in it, Ill share my life, with my many pets, and my boyfriend, Joe. Im 22, am enrolled in a vet tech college, and I live in Rhode Island. 

Ive got one betta, five koi, two dogs, a cat and three tree frogs.

The koi live in a pond in my back yard, a decent sized one, but not deep enough fro the fish to winter, [believe me, we tried, sad, sad, dead fish.] So, they get moved indoors, where we noticed two werent as big as the others, and I seperated them to see if i could get em nice and plump for next year.
Turns out they had swim bladder problems, and they were treated with peas and fasting, but the smaller koi, SickFish, is still lagging, so ive decided to not put him in the pond in the spring.
Sick Fish and Orange live in a ten gallon, upgrading to a 15 gallon.

My beagle, Lilly is 12 years old and always the proper lady, the complete opposite of my Dachshund/Poodle, Khodii, whose one and a half, and is just a ball of endless energy, unless hes sleeping. cause that dog is a napping machine!

My car, Rainbob is the biggest tomcat in the neighborhood, and he patrols our property, beating up other cats who dare look at our house. I once saw him take on two cats at once and come out on top.
But hes not all toughness, he loves to cuddle, and is the only cat I know that drools with happiness when you pet him. =] He sits on your hip like a child, and even wraps his paws around your neck. So cute!

And then we have the tree frogs. We raised two of them from tadpoles, the spring peepers, and the other one is a grey tree frog, that a friend found and gave to us.

So, those are my pets; Questions, comments, hey-how-are-ya's, feel free!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I enjoyed reading about all your animals. I'm glad you got another betta. I have a mustard gas plakat and I love the color combination.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> I enjoyed reading about all your animals. I'm glad you got another betta. I have a mustard gas plakat and I love the color combination.


 I saw MG online, and knew i needed one...then i saw him at the store and needed to have him!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

So, since my new betta[ he still doesnt have a name] is such a piggy, I decided to see how many pellets hed eat...well, I stopped at ten, cause i dont need him getting sick! 
Its just my other two didnt eat alot at all, so this is new!

Although, after he was done eating, I noticed the area directly beneath his dorsal fins was bulging slightly. Not pineconing, just slightly bigger than the rest of him.
I wonder, is this because of all the food i fed him, or could it be an enlarging liver? Or maybe, he is really a she? I havent heard alot about ,males getting stress stripes easily, and taking him home, he was all stress stripey...And i was thinking maybe the bulgey area is him/her being eggy?

The picture attached is kind of blurry, damned itouch, but theres a area under his side fin [on both sides] that is bulgy to me. 

I swear hes doing all of this on purpose.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Two days ago, i jumped the gun, and bought two tiny corydoras, with then intention of making a new tank...but i didnt research well enough, and that resulted in one, the albino, dying. The green one is still trying to hang on, but im 95% positive that hell die too.
Once again, me being impatient killed some fish that didnt need to.
Though, from the moment we got them, they were acting funny...i guess ill never know.

But because of this, i now have a plan, and if i stick to the plan, everything will be alright, and Ill have four healthy thriving tanks.

So, the skeleton of my plan looks like this:

2.3 gal - one male betta, a few snails.

9.5 gal - Sickfish and Orange, two koi, one 4 inches the other six. [they are already happily living in this tank, just the location in the house is changing.

10.5 gal - 6 corys, 1 male betta, pleco [none are bought yet, and yes i know plecos get huge, im planning on it, i will devote an entire tank to him/her when bigger.]

13.7 gal - three 7.5-inch koi, who are currently living in a 10 gal together for the winter, and its slightly murky, so im hoping giving them the 3+ gallon upgrade with a filter upgrade[found out my mom had been using a 10gal filter, instead of a 20gal, and with the size of these fish, its no wonder the water is such poor quality!] The koi live in a pond in the spring/summer/fall. Next year well be buying a 50 gal or larger, depending on how big the koi are, so im starting my search now!

I also have a small bowl containing ramshorns, and ill be starting a small tank with shrimp, as tankmates, and food for the koi.

So, what do you think?

Ive been doing alot of work and research, so, im hoping this goes with smooth sailing!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

So, I have done my tank switch, which is a bit different, seeing that there's now koi in my bathroom! Lol

But, I'll take pictures of all of them, and tomorrow I'm getting a new betta, to put in my ten gallon, to ready it for the corys ill be getting...

Well, off to play games with my boyfriend, he gets jealous I spend so much time on here! Hehe


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

*Pictures of the big tank switch*

So, first is a picture of Tyrion, my MG VT, in his 2.5 gal, very happy blowing bubble nests in his gatorade caps..lol

Second is my Fat fish tank. Two are goldfish and one is a koi, who will be rehomed soon. I just upgraded from 9.5 to a 13.7 gal, and they seem alot happier.

Third is my 10 gal tank with my koi Sickfish and Orange, Orange is also hetting rehomed, but Sickfish is staying, Im more than a bit attached to him. Its a bit cloudy, cause i moved everything, and they need a water change.

And fourth is my newly set up 10gal tank, for future cories, and a betta Ill be getting tomorrow!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Today was very busy for me, I had a doctors appointment,I had to go food shopping, but more imPortantly, I was going to get a betta!
So on the way to the store to get groceries, I asked my dad to drop us off at the petsmart, and I was instantly overwhelmed with all the betta types!

Vieltail, crown tail, dragonscale, halfmoons, females, so many gorgeous females! Almost shelled out for a sorority, but stopped myself. I had decided I wanted a lighter colored one, white, yellow, or hopefully a marble or koi one, but It was my first time seeing a crown tail live and I was captivated. I systematically went through the bettas, and it was between a pretty red with slight blue toned crown tail and a white masked plakats dragon scale when my dad called and said he was ready to go, so I quickly chose the crown tail, and ran out the door.
When I got home, I was watching him, and I was less enthused about him than any other betta, and I realized his coloring wasn't what I wanted, and I quickly called my LPS and asked if I could trade, and within four minutes of walking in Thier door I was walking out with a white veil tail with slight black dragon scale, and I've since found out the most gorgeous flare ever! Clear except for a lacy. Type pattern..I've named him zoolander, because hell be swimming along stop, turn just his head and as the same time FLARE! Sometimes he "screams" at us!

I am so happy, and I know the crown tail will go to a great owner, cause my LPS actually cares..

Pictures in a bit, or tomorrow


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh and I've switched Tyrion and Zoolander, because of Zoolanders hade, he's harder to see from across the room, plus, Tyrion is bigger, though the currents a bit strong, I'll have to build a buffer..


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

*Zoolander!*

Hes so freaking pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics! I'm sorry about your cories.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

*lessons learned.*



dramaqueen said:


> Nice pics! I'm sorry about your cories.



Ugh, I feel so bad about it..and i know its because i wasnt fully prepared and didnt research and it was an utter impulse buy...and because of that, two tiny cories are gone..=[ But, it will make me more prepared and aware to my next cories/catfish, and as a reminder to not impulse buy, and to know what im getting into!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

*Another new plan. My boyfriends going nuts with my fish plans. lol.*

So, this is a thread i started over in TFK, in the catfish section.

*Going to be new catfish owner, help with stocking, cories or pleco?* Some of you may have seen me over at BettaFish, I had no idea that this was the mother site of them!
So glad theres more of the amazing people to help me with my new fish addiction. Catfish.

I currently have two male bettas, both heated and filtered, one 2.5 and one 10 gal. 
My questions come with the ten gallon tank...
My betta is about 2.5 inches long, including his tail, and I was originally was thinking 5-6 albino or green cories,[thats what my LPS has] or maybe two albinos and three greens? [My LPS will most likely be able to order me pandas, but i hear thier less hardy]

Then I saw, at my LPS, they have home tanks, where its the owners fish, and in every giant tank there were one giant or a couple bigger plecos, the biggest being about 3 feet long! they were also in tanks with a few other fish. They responded to my friend, who works there, like dogs, and ate from her hand, and liked to be petted...And i fell in love!

I thought, That is they best fish in the world. I HAVE to have one.

Now, I didnt need to dive headfirst into yet another venture, while my cory tank was still cycling, so Im spending as much time researching as I can..Which is also good, since plecos need to be in well established tanks, and definitely not cycling!

My 2.5 is cycled and pretty healthy my newest betta is healing from store bought finrot very nicely, so i was thinking, if i find the right type of pleco, i could, after QTing, place him in the 2.5, until the 10 gal has finished cycling. This is assuming I get a young one, as I planned, so itll be smaller at first. And I fully plan on having the pleco have its own tank by itself, or with other tankmates, when fully grown, Id just like to see him grow through the current tanks I have until he gets big enough to get a bigger tank..

And then I was reading that albino plecos are much smaller than regular plecos, even commons coming in at a short 7 inches, instead of 2 feet. So, I was figuring, If i get a smaller species, like say a bristlenose, or another, and then also grab an albino at that, a fish ranging 7-12 inches normally would be 4-6!

Tell me if my reasoning is wrong!

So that got my mind turning, and if i only have a four inch pleco, and a 2.5 betta, could I still have cories, the playful guys that got me into catfish in the first place? And if I could, how many? Certainly not the original planning of five? Maybe four?

I really would like both, even if i can only get three cories, and the pleco, get him his own tank and then get two-three more cories..

Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...fish-owner-help-stocking-89466/#ixzz1iHG5pO74
​





And there I go on another fish tangent. 

Update are awesome; 

Tyrion, my MGVT, is in the 10 gallon, awaiting his new tankmates, whatever they may be, and hes taken to sleeping in the front of the tank, in a dip in the gravel, in his "im pretty" stance...or it could be hes right under the feeding station, thats the really fuzzy zoom in picture, but thats all i can get for right now, he moves whenever i get close..i even tried to send Joe in a "covert mission" to try to get a good one, and thats what we got. *sigh* I will keep trying!

Then theres Zoolander, the ever entertainer, whom i hope will be getting shrimps as tank mates, as soon as I can find them! He got a w/c and a tank rearrange, and this is what it looks like now, and then him, having a staring contest with the thermometer. Silly fish. Also, I like to make a "feeding station" for my fish, so they know where to go to eat, and the food is somewhat contained, though, i usually dont need to worry, foods gone in seconds! So heres Zoolander, begging for food. Again, silly fish. =]

And then theres the monster tank. Its empty, in my basement, and its lurking. We used it a few winters to hold goldfish/koi for the pond, but it was never very clean, but it was functional at the time, but since has been left alone and Im thinking how gorgeous would it look with a betta, six cories and a pleco? Perfection! And I could have live plants, though id have to get a bigger heater and filters, its a 29 gallon, filled almost all the way to the top...Just another idea...Hmm...Anyways, heres pictures..

my friend at my LPS is going to be trading me goldfish for my two koi soon, as soon as we can make a time!

So, those are my thoughts and updates on my fishes...=]

But on a furry friend note, well be getting a new baby rat, as soon as my LPS litter is mature enough..Imagine it, a freshly hand weaned rat who thinks YOUR thier mommy...how much more perfect is that?


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

*Oh, and the snails!*

I recently was given a few trumpet snails by my petsmart, and i excitedly put them in the tank with my ramshorns, unknowing that theyll eat each others babies! So then i had to seperate them again, and now they are in separate critter keepers, and there are egg sacks in the trumpets tank! Im so excited!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

And even the petsmart near my house which i never go to doesnt even have the shrimps! Darn!

All anyone around here has are barely visable ghost shrimp, which i can never even find in thier tanks, let alone catch and breed at home!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're just having the darndest luck. I saw golden mystery snails at Petsmart and they look pretty cool but I don't really care much for snails. They were pretty interesting to watch, though.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> You're just having the darndest luck. I saw golden mystery snails at Petsmart and they look pretty cool but I don't really care much for snails. They were pretty interesting to watch, though.


Mysterys are cool, but Thier so big! I'm trying to raise them as food for my goldfish, and mysteries will be too big! Plus, I kinda like the buggers...I think Thier cute!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've kind of thought about keeping something else besides bettas but i don't want to have to cycle a tank.


----------



## Gamma (Oct 25, 2011)

Can you post pics of the frogs? Frogs are the cutest skimey thing besides betta's.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

*how did you know?!*



Gamma said:


> Can you post pics of the frogs? Frogs are the cutest skimey thing besides betta's.



I think you are telepathic.

I dont remember, nor looking back can see a post where i mentioned frogs..

though today, i picked up a ADF! 

Come home, and see this? Geez, your right on the money!
So, for your prize, heres pictures of my new little guy!

I plan on putting him in my 2.5 with Zoolander, and doing a water change every two days, and having a froggy feeding plate so he doesnt much up the water with his food..and that way i can make sure hes eating too.

Silly me thought frogs should have running water, so in his temp qt tank, i put an airstone, only to read further to find out they are sensitive to water vibrations, and it could mess him up, and stress him, so i ran up the stairs, and yanked the air stone out, and apologized profusley to froggy...i still feel bad..thats something i shouldve known before getting him!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Also, changed the water on Zoolanders tank, was going to change the snails water, but im not sure how to change the water with eggs on the glass and gravel and possible baby snails roaming around...ugh..i put up a thread, but apparently, anything with "snail" in the title, people ignore..=[

And saturday, were getting a baby rat! I cant wait, its been so long since i had a baby one to raise..Sammi is all grown up, and i think shell do good with a little sister/daughter rattie to look after and play with..Im so excited! and im not sure if the weaning period is 6 weeks or 8, but either way, right off the mothers teat, to a great loving home!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

*How could i forget?!*

Little Mr.[or Ms.?] Aquatic froggie, had and adventure at my boyfriends parents house. i was checking on him every half hour, til i went to show his mom, and there was no frog.

I started lookingon the ground, under the couch, the cushions, blaming the poor dog for eating him, telling my boyfriend that i wanted my frog back, and how could he just hide him on me like this?! I finally gave up, glaring at the dog, telling him that god help him if he threw up a peice of my frog...then Joes dad yelled, found him! 
Clear across the room, behind a stand, was poor dry, sticky, covered in hair and lint froggie. He jumped away, plenty of life in him, and i gently picked him up and gingerly tried to unwrap the hair from his little legs, but they only seemed to pull tighter! Joes dad managed to work his magic on him in two seconds flat, i guess i was just nervous, and we plopped him back into the travel tank, and started fishing out the lint that came off him.

What troubled me, besides the whole damned thing, was what looked like clear milk skin in the water..it was transparent, looked like maybe a layer of his skin floating around the water. I mean, its understandable that it could just be a sticky film, but im still worried..

But he seems fine now, acting as ive read hes supposed to act..


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

*Apparently*

I got an African CLAWED Frog. 

I am going to keep him in the 2.5 for now, as hes only 1 1/18 inches long, and until I can set up my 39 gal.

From what i gather, they grow slowly, and live a long time..which is awesome!

My plan for the 39 gal is as follows..Bristlenose pleco, 2-3 clawed frogs...


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Today was the end of my new ACF's QT, So i readied the tank for adding My betta, Zoolander, and my little barely-over-an-inch froggie. [Picture1]


Then I let Froggie float in his cup in the tank, and i took a picture, and managed to catch him blowing a bubble! [pic2]

He enjoyed himself for a while, and I put Zoolander in a see through cup, so he could acclimate, and see the new addition to his tank. He was staring at him, not flaring, just curious. [Pic 3]

When I released him, nothing happened. IOt was as if the frog wasnt there at all. Zoolander was mildly curious, but bthen he decided he couldent care less, and decided to dance for me, right in front of the frog! [pic 4 and 5]

The only thing Hes doing different is he seems to be obsessed with the bubbles from the filter. I think he thinks the bubbles are food, and then hes confused wen all he gets is air! But hes been eating air for a little while now..;lol [Pic6]

Froggie has wedged himself inbetween the heater cord and the glass, probably going to his "happy place".

Well see if its going to go peacefully!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You'll have to [pst pic of your baby rat.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> You'll have to [pst pic of your baby rat.


 Oh believe me, I will! Its going to be next saturday though, the babies arent ready...=/ Disappointed, but its only til Saturday!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

*It shoulda stayed the way it was...*

So last night i got a little excited, and decided to set up the Monster tank...[pic1] this took into the late night, cause there were parts I had to fill in, and normally, someone would just fill it with gravel, or plant plants there, but since i have neither extra gravel to throw around, or soil/plants, I was stuck filling it with water bottles, netting it off, and trying to pour a bit of gravel to cover it...The basics are there, and no fishy/frog can wiggle though, but its not the prettiest. =]

I floated Tyrion til this morning, and then released him, snatched up Senorita Frog, the first frog i got, and started to acclimate her,but she decided she didnt want to be in the cup and proceeded to jump out, and get herself stuck behind the"river rock" plastic peices in the tank. Believe me, i didnt put these things in, or they would be much better placed! As it is, Senorita went from one side, to another, while stuck in the plastic, then wedged herself into a hole where i couldent reach her for the life of me. So, i started swirling the water around, and despite her best efforts, she came fighting out of her little hole, [pic 2 its the smaller bump, underneath the top opening, which conveniently doesnt open into the smaller one. my fingers only bend one way!] And I had to do this a few times, cause getting her out of that opening was no easy feat!

It was when I released her, did i realize how lost she looked in the big tank, and How was she going to find the feeding portion, I suddenly felt it was a bad idea to move the frogs to such a big tankbeing so little, and since i feed them with a pipette, i was just nervous i was going to accidentally starve them. So, traumatizing the poor Senorita yet again, I took her and put her back in the 2.5, took Zoolander to acclimate in the big tank, and started emptying water. Im lucky enough that whoever put this monster tank together, did it so that with about 6 gallons of water, the tank is saftley seperated, giving me a safe place to house the bettas. Though one betta gets two sections, and one only gets one, i doubt they mind. [pic 3]

So as of now, the frogs are in the 2.5, yes, two African Clawed Frogs, each about an inch an a half, are in my 2.5 gallon...[pic 4]
I do have the 10 gallon empty, but no filter, as they are already set up in the monster tank. Im doing water changes everytime they eat, which is a few blood worms twice a day, from this food from tetra, called fresh delica, which is basically bloodworms in jello, and they go crazy for it! 
Im not sure if im going to wait til they get a bit bigger, then move them, or just move them and put less water in there. They ARE tiny.

Hmm...ill think it through tonight. 

Its feeding and water changing time, so ill leave you with this..[pic5]


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

*Tehe, the frogs eating...*

IMG_1769.MOV - YouTube


You wont be sorry!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

So, its been a while since i posted, but I have gotten another AFC female, though they havent grown..at all! Maybe they are dwarf ACF?
AQnyways, here sre some pictures, but my main reason for posting is my new babies! I got them at three weeks, a bit young, but they are doing just fine!

The first five are from the first day, the next ten are a few days after and the rest are them at four weeks...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, they're so little.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

They are! Thier so much bigger now, witfat little bellies! I'll take a few more, and post em up tomorrow!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

*Hey Guys Im Back!*

Been a while guys!

But Im back, and Im gonna give you an update on my little household!

First, well do non aquarium pets, starting with My puppies, Lilly, my old beagle, who has since gone deaf, and my poodle dachshund Khodii! Thier doing just as well as they were, even better cause now the suns actually out!
Then theres my kitty, Rainbob, who is the protector of our property, never hunting, only chasing birds and squirrels if they stray onto the ground, then he watches, as if to say, " Im protecting my humans!" But he still comes for his lovings every day, but not if another cats around! Then hes gotta prowl around like a big touh cat and kick kitty butt!
Sadly, my rattie Sammi has passed on, young, at only a year old, but with a stroke and then pnuemonia, it was a tough struggle. I miss her every day. <3
On a lighter note, my rattie sisters, Arya and Varys are doing great! They just reached 22 weeks, and theyve definitely showed their personalities, and their love for mommy! Varys is just about completely blind, as most nekkids are wont to do. You wouldent guess though, if you didnt know where to look. She regurarly gets scraped up by Aryas nails, and her own, and her wooden hut. None of them are ever bad, and ive taken to rubbing "'Bag balm" on her every day, and her healing has done quite wonderful. Arya is definitely attached to me, as she spends the majority of the time, when not eating, sleeping or bothering Varys, staring at Me. Shes got a few favorite spots where she sits or lays, and she just watches me. its absolutely adorable! Shes definitely the spunky one, and shows it whenever we let her out, we have to watch her careful, shes gone in and instant! she always is found, or comes back though.
And an addition we have is the girls brother from another litter, Sandor. He is absolutely charming. Hes now 16 weeks old, and has out grew the girls but twice their size! it could be that he has fur, but, i think hes just a big boy! Hes such a love bug, loving his belly rubs, and actually laying limp in my hands for a shoulder/belly rub. He play fights with my boyfriend, and licks us almost as much as my dog does!
[and dont worry, the girls and Sandor are never out together. I thought about fixing him, but it would cost $600!]
My tree frogs are doing great, the two smaller ones getting alot bigger, and big daddy getting even bigger! Were hoping to catch more tadpoles this year and raise some more!


So, thats my non aquarium family, I think Ill make a seperate post for my tanks. 
And when i figure out how to upload my pictures, i will! damn forum limits! lol


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

*My Aquarium pets!*

First off, I have a little pond in my backyard, its the home of a 4.5inch, a 3inch, and a 2.5 inch koi, and two 4 inch goldfish. Theyve had quite a journey, visiting a friends for a while, then coming back, and now to the pond again! I am so excited they are finally back in the pond, it was a struggle! And, come fall, I get to set up a brand new huge tank for them, as hopefully, theyll put some meat on thier bones this summer!

I have a ten gallon with two 'mini' African Clawed frogs. I bought them as Dwarf frogs, but was surprised to learn theyd grow huge! I got excited, and waited for them to grow, and they have yet to grow a bit. Its been almost six months, and nothing. So, they shared a tank with my betta for a while, and now that its summer, theyve got thier own tank!

My betta isa mustard gas VT betta, and hes in another ten gallon, with 11 ghost shrimp. He tends to leave them alone, having staring contests, and watching them swim by. In the tank is a newly acquired mystery snail, who is about an inch wide, and has beautiful irridecent markings! shes a pink one.

And in my bathroom [yes, my bathroom!] I have a 2.5 'maternity tank' for my berried shrimps! I also have a 1.5 gal bowl set up for newly hatched shrimps, and mothers just about to give birth. I currently have two females in my maternity tank, and one in my birthing bowl. Also, theres a blue mystery snail in the 2.5 gal.

All of my tanks have filters, and have air stones.


Ive has two females give birth, and had larvae, but one of the females molted afterwards, so i was giving her time to harden, and she just went up and down the glass all day, eating the babies. So, im now hoping my remaining three berried girls will give me at least one baby for my first generation!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Today I got some java moss, and went a little crazy. So now I have five bottles with little clumps in it, some in my ten gallon, some in the 2.5 and some in the fry tank. 
I'm hoping to really get this java moss going!!

Annnnd...I bought a crayfish! He's absolutely cool! He's in the 14 gallon with my frogs at the moment, and I can't wait to get a tank set up so I can have him next to my desk!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Finally, I can upload pictures!

The first two are my beagle, Lilly, whose thirteen. The third one is Khodii, My shadow. Next is Rainbob, My guardian tiger. The next two are Sandor, first with my friends rat, Adventure Mouse/Danger Mouse, and then enjoying a belly rub. Number seven is my girls, who ive had since they were three weeks old, enjoying a spoonful of bannana cream pie. My nekkid is Varys, and my half nekkid is Arya. The next two are Arya,[whose actueally a double rex] enjoying my outside cage in the morning sun. She does love her mommy! I also crochet, and by crochet, i mean make rat beds and hammocks, and this is Varys, modeling my lastest bed. 

Ill be making a seperate post for my aquariums!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

*My Aquarium Pets*

First off, theres gonna be quite a few pictures, so, to start, heres my biggest, a ten gallon, with Tyrion, the betta, who has turned a very dark mustard gas, and is very attention seeking. He lives with ten ghost shrimp, and two mystery snails, Pinkie and Perriwinkle. their colors dont show up nice, like in real life. Thr ghosties are quite comical, always swimming around the tank, not caring about Tyrion, they actually coexist quite well. The only time tyrion reacts to them is when he spooks when they touch him in his sleep. The mystery snails and the shrimp are best buds, even hanging out together! hehe.

And they all seem to like each other, taking nice pictures together!

Then theres my 'Mini' African dwarf frogs, the pictures were taken at tank cleaning time, ill have to update soon! Thier about six months old, and havent grown at all!

And even though you cant see them, theresd about 22 baby shrimps in my 2.5, which is in my bathroom. Its wonderful having a tank in the bathroom..so soothing! Anyways, i usually keep count a bunch of times a day, and the larvea are at five days old, so they should be able to walk and hide..its been stressful!

Then theres my newest buddy, Gregor, Who is a un identified crayfish, I got him two days ago, and he seems really happy in his new tank..Im thinking about adding some guppies, because of how fast the reproduce, and it wont matter if he eats em all.

And, because I love my shrimps, i have a bes side shrimp, whose full belly is visible if you look closer! She was my first female to give birth, and wont get pregnant again, since shes not in the population. She also eats from my fingers, and loves to ride the bubbles..=]

I would like to point out that ripping a marimo ball apart is fun, but results in this! Tattered edges,, and you must constantly roll them, so they get round again!


And a good bye from my brothers pup, Bailey, Lilly, and Khodii!


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Your pets are adorable, and they all looked well loved 

I love the naked rats! They are sooo cute!!

Gwen


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

My nekkids are my babies! Thier more like little dogs than anything..my favorite pet!

And thanks, they are all well lived! That's what happens when you don't have kids!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

*So, been bouncing around with the idea...*

of breeding my own feeder fish for Senor Crayfish.

My first thought was rosy reds, since they are so cheap and apparently really easy to get to breed.
So i went and Silly me went to petsmart [cause thats where i get my ghost shrimp] and now i have four left, out of thirty. Good thing their only 13 cents a piece!

Then i was told that live bearers are really easy too, and since ive never had guppies, im thinking im going to give em a shot!

Ive got a 14 gallon thatll work, and im really hoping to get this started tomorrow!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

So, couldent help myself, or decide which one to get, so i got mollies AND guppies.

I need help. Lol.

There are two female guppies, and one male, and three female mollies and one male.


Thier tank right now has just been set up, in my 14 gallon, bare bottomed, with no decorations, im going to use it as a quarantine, and then add gravel, [maybe not? Ive read the babies stay on the bottom of the tank and id like to be able to see them.] Ill add plants and decorations after thier quarantine is up...

Im in for some serious water changes though!
Im up for it though!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

So, it turns out ill need to get my 24 gallon ready....
*sigh*
We put the koi/goldfish outside, and now i have more tanks thank i ever did!

The people on this site are so informed, and helpful! I love this site..=]

I wish i had the mollies in my room, instead of the other room, But then i wouldent have room for anything else!
I have two cages, two tanks, and a tiny tank, a queen sized bed, two humans and two dogs in my room, not to mention my desk, my shelves, my closet, and the multitude of dog beds scattered around..my room is only 11x9 feet!!

I wonderrr...

Could a molly be kept alone? What about a guppy? If i got a small tank, could a guppy and a ghostie live together?

Time to start posting again!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Alots happened!
First, Ive had to quarantine my white molly, she had a bacterial.fungal infection, on her side, though its cleared up, probably going to return her to the main tank tonight. Im slowly transitioning her out of AQ salt right now.

My silver guppy with the spotted tail has been gravid, and to my eyes, ready to pop for about two days now! I have a feeling that she is refusing to birth in the birthing tank, so ive put her in a 5 gallon bin. Stubborn fishie.

And the best news of them all: I got myself a API Master Testing kit! My boyfriend thinks im nuts, $35 on a testing kit?? But the amount of tests to price is actually better than any other test. The other one i was buying was $17 for 25 tests. thats the same amount for 50 tests? vs the amount of tests and varity of tests in the master kit? Hands down, a great deal. Thank you API!

I also go myself a small box of Ammo Carb, for when i dont


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Alots happened!

First, my white mollys been seperated, getting AQ salted for a spot that looked bacterial, maybe fungal. I should be putting her back in the main tank tonight, after shes transitioned back to freshwater.

My silver tail spotted mollys been gravid for two, almost three days now, and IMO ready to pop! But i think shes refusing to give birth in the birthing tank, so i put her in a 5 gallon bin. I think i may just return the birthing tank thing...

And the best part of all: I got myself an API Master Test Kit! My boyfriend thinks im nuts, spending $35 on a test kit, but its actually a good deal when you look at the number of test per amount of money. 

And i nabbed me some Ammo Carb. Im assuming its like Ammo Chips, but im waiting on advice..Thisll really help put my mind at ease about w/c's in quarantine, or the birthing tank.

Alsoooo...next wensday, i should be getting myself another male guppy, and possibly another female, and a BN Pleco!!

I have wanted a pleco for so freaking long! They are awesome, and i dont care how much they poop, my pleco will love me, and i will grow him/her to the max size, even getting a tank just for him/her!

Im so excited!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh did i mention im craigslisting for a 30-40 gallon tank and filter/heater?

It will be glorious!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

So, i believe i have to trade my mollies in.

They just keep running up and down my tank walls, and they just seem so stressed.
They are in a 24 gallon, but i believe its the size of the tank that is making them stressed.

Along with my damned ph issues. Ugh.

Im going to call my LPS where i got them, and see if theyll take them back for store credit, or cash. 
If not ill have to go to petsmart. and that means having to wrangle up a ride.

My guppies arent showing ay signs of stress at all, that i can see.
I wish id known that mollies were the biggest livebearer, i would have gotten platys!

Ill be sad to see them go, but i just cant look at my tank, and see them so stressed out. it bums me out.

I think ill just get more guppies. When i get my PH issues sorted out.

*sigh*


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Ive been reading. And that can be good or bad!
[i figure, its 2.45 in the morning, whose gonna answer your post now? and im just impatient. I want to pet stores to open now! Im hoping that my lps takes them back, since the mollies are in a 75 gallon, with some african clawed frogs and tetras. ]

people are saying between 10- 15 guppies in my 14 gallon tank. 10 sounds like im pushing it, though, they do just stick together anyways. But 15? thats kind of ridiculous. But, i mean if your a fish master, maybe you can just pack fish and theyll all be AOKAY. but mlost people are NOT fish masters. Myself included!

And actually, im looking for what to put in a ten gallon, so ill have that extra four gallons to use as a buffer.

For platies [which im considering..i just cant help it!] Ive been getting from 3-10 in a ten gallon. Ten, again, is ridiculous, but three? That seems a bit low. 

Sigh.

I wish there wasn't so much misinformation out there!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

THERE IS A GUPPY SALE AT PETSMART. And today is the last day.

I must go there, I must get guppies for a dollar. Which is amazing, because i calculated everything and it would cost $35 to get all the fish...$1? Ill walk there!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

So, 

My lps took my mollies back, and they are doing so well! 

I went to petsmart, and i nabbed me four females, and five males. Sadly, the smallest male died the first night, and another died from what i believe was columnaris?

I had seperated one of the males when i got them home, for a differnt tank, and he is doing great, so i introduced him to the main tank. I am acclimating a female as well, she is very pregnant, and has no signs of illness. 

Tomorrow, im going to get myself a bristle nose! I am so excited! Theyll be my first pleco...=]=]

My dream is to have a huge 150 gallon tank, for plecos...

[[these are not my pictures!]]


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

So, big disaster last night.
I was told to close the window of the room my tanks are in.
Apparently that caused the heat to rise so much that my tank went to NINETY SIX DEGREES.

I was up til 3 am, and ended up losing three guppies, and now im neurotically checking the tan ktemperature, so i dont lose anymore!

though, i am glad it was just the guppies, and not the plecos i just bought!

And, since my mom sthe one who told me to close the window, shes gonna buy me more fish! So, at least theres a silver lining.

Also, tomorrow, im getting a 55 gallon!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey!
Its video time!

Bought some Rosy Reds, in an attempt to get a small school going for my 45. I know odds are ill lose em all, or they wont be healthy enough, but after two days, only one has died! =]

So, they first video is of my 45 gallon, day five! Obviously still cycling, but my test today shows the hint of NitrIte, so let the process begin! Currently in my tank is one Rose Red Minnow, and two Apple Snails. And about 7-8 pond snails.

My 45 Gallon, Day five in Cycle - YouTube

The next video is of my crayfish, Senorita Mountain, eating a dead Rosy Red. In the begining of the video, you can see Little Buddy, Mountains ghost shrimp. Mountain wont eat him, LB even sometimes forages inbetween Mountains claws, and she just sits there. LB's been in there for about three weeks. I just re did his tank last night, and used a peice of the background i was going to use for the 45, and it has stones and driftwood on it, with a balck background. I had to switch it over o the sea side, because Mountian was having a complex over the fact that she couldent get on the rocks like the ones in her tank! I lik eit better the way it is, even though i had to redo the tank twice in one night. I keep looking at the tank, and singing, 'Under da sea, under da sea.." XD

Senorita cray eating fish and Little Buddy.MOV - YouTube

These are my fry! I only have three..I think my other females may have been giving birth, and eating the babies, cause there are so many of them? Anyways, I have one Dalmation Molly, 21 days old, and two Guppy fry, 20 days old. Their tank is in my second bathroom, which is attached to my "fish room". They have a sponge filter, but no heat, cause there is an entrance to the attic right next to it, and the bathroom is always hot. 

Fry Tank Vid 1 - YouTube
Fry Tank vid 2 - YouTube

And lastly, is my QT tank, where there are nine guppies, a BN pleco, and a RN pleco. They are waiting for my 45 gallon to cycle, so they can one by one, go to their new home! There are three males [Red one, blonde red and blue one and a rainbow tailed] and six females. They think there will be food! This is what they do whenever im near the tank..Lol. There is my favorite, fattest female, the black tailed silver, there is a closeup of her, and i call her Black Mama...I cant wait for her to pop!

QT Tank, Closeup of Black Mama - YouTube


Hope you enjoy!
As usual, questions, comments, advice always welcomed!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

So, ive been busy..=]

I got some more plants, more water sprite, and a plant with the word 'feather' in its name..gonna research more.. =] Maybe you guys can help me out?

Also, no place around me sell suck weed. Its frustrating, cause it would be perfect for my pond, and as food! 
I was visiting a friend and came upon a pond, with duckweed! I snatched some, and its currently sitting in my bin, in my window, with an air stone. Im hoping if i dont put it in my tanks/ponds for a long time, whatever bacteria may have been on it from thw pond will have died.

And with my 45 gallon, the water sprite i got before, really helped my tank cycle, and i was able to put in my guppies! And as soon as i did, the females started giving birth! So my fry tanks got about 35 fry in it, and the tanks got about 15 more swimming around..=]
I also added about six tall plastic plants to my tank, to help with the bare space.

45 gallon after adding guppies and tall plants 1 - YouTube

45 gallon after adding guppies and tall plants 2 [RN hiding in log] - YouTube

I put the bristle nose pleco and the rubbernose in the tank as well, and they seem to be really happy, though the RN is very shy.
Shows Gotta Be On Me! with RN pleco and guppy fry..1 - YouTube

Shows gotta be on me! with BN pleco, and guppy fry. 2 - YouTube

Shy RubberNose Pleco... - YouTube

And, since the guppies are all set and happy in the tank, ive gotten these guys/gals!

New Cherry Barbs! [5f/4m] - YouTube

Ive since lost a female, so its now 4m/4f.

I think i may be stopping after this, and let the guppies make up for the other three groups i was going to have. 
Im still hoping to get a small group of cories, as my boyfriend is really set on them! But he wants the orange ones! they are $20! No way!

Anywhoo, this is what ive been up to, though i do have two more projects id like to do, such as swithcing m y betta and two oldest guppy fry to my 5.5 next to my bed, and putting my cray in her own tank.
And, i managed to get some silk plants that have enclosed wire! So ive made some bushes, and plan on doing a rescape on my 45..So excited! if only i could find the time!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Opps, i forgot, pictures of my fry!
Not the best quality, but it works. =]
Enjoy!

Edit - It looks like the bottom of my tank is dirty, but its actually hundreds of baby snails! I suck em up and put em in my other tanks, but theres always more!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Well!
My tank has been rescaped, and silk plants added, and all the fishums seem really happy!







this is with the ten gallon hood light, 







and this is with my new 6500k light
















I have also begun a bit of a planting experiment with the parrots feather, trying to see if i can grow a bamboo forest!
















]


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

So, i put the barbs in my 45 gal today!!

I have videos, and pictures, though they are taking FOREVER to get to my email, so ill upload them in the morning.
Also, i took pictures of all my gups, cause, i love em, and they deserve pictures of just them..=]

And, cause Im going to be actually using the 'my aquariums' tab, and id like to be able to show people my gups...=]


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Releasing the Cherry Barbs - YouTube 

Right after releasing Cherry Barbs - YouTube

















And, before i did that, i scooped out a whooooole bunch a' babies...









This is them after i added the new ones in there. Its a 2.5 filtered, temp is always a 77-78*
Im right now figuring out what to do with all the babies!

vid Fry tank after adding more fry - YouTube




And, then i took individual picture of all my gups...here they are!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

So, i had bought seven pristella tetras and what i thought was a dwarf gourami, though i ended up with a bleeding tetra in my group, and the gourami was a blue three spot, not a dwarf!

So today i returned the bleeding heart and the gourami, and im on the hunt for honey gouramis, and i really dont want to take the chance with the virus that dwarfs give off.

Anyways, i got a few more pristellas, and now my groups at ten.
Heres a few videos of them, the first is them just swimming, and the next is them while feeding..

They are just too cute!

My school of Pristellas in QT - YouTube

My school of Pristellas eating in QT. - YouTube

There is one Pristella with a black spot on its head, it looks as if its a coloration issue, you can see him a few times in the videos. Ive been told it may be a sickness in the single fish itself, and not contagious, so ive kept him, though i am still trying to find out what exactly this is...


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

So, this is just a quick update, of the new puppies.
[Rest of story after dinner!]
This is Toby Joe.







This is Maggie Lou.







And here is them together.








Now for supper, and Ill be back in a bit!

[Chesh...they are as cute as they look..and more pictures after!]


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

So, I got a new betta, a present to myself, about a week ago, after crayfish escaped and died.
Hes in a 2.5 with a small sponge filter and a heater. =]
































































A video of his face, and a video of him swimming around.
new betta vid 1 - YouTube
new betta vid 7 25 - YouTube

Heres a picture of the quick scape i did for his tank..








Heres a picture of the rescape. =]








I put two ghost shrimp in his tank, to see what hed do, and this is what he did..
new betta chasing shrimp vid 1 - YouTube

And just a video of him in his tank..=]


Also, with my big tank dilemma, the out come is that i can now start putting my fish back in my tank, but my boyfriend beat me to it and bought me more cherry barbs, cause he feels bad he killed the other ones. So, i had to scape it real quick from silk plants at the dollar store and this is what it looks like now!








Ill be sending pictures of the puppies to my email and trying to upload them tonight, if not tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh. My. CUTENESS!!! Puppies!!! They're insanely adorable!!!

The new betta is pretty, and your QT/Main tank looks really great all decked out with $1 store greens - good job!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Chesh!
There should be more pictures coming too..=] Its alotta work, since i cant just upload em..>.<
I actually just added some sand to my 45, its looking good!
Its no where near as much as i need, but it covers te bottom, and it gives me an idea what its gonna look like..
I really like the dollar store stuff..makes it look like the fish are swimming in a tree! lol

The barbs are doing really well, one of the males is already courting one of the females..=]


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

*Puppy pictures!!!*

So, heres the pictures i promised [awhile ago, i know. ]

More pictures of the pups on their first day:



































My boyfriend meeting the pups..=]














My mom with Maggie, My dad with Toby, and then a group picture, loL






















Then some random cute things, and playing..=]




































































































Theeen, my doodle, Khodii...=]


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I got a 50 gallon tank, WITH NO MIRROR!!

So, ive switched over the tanks, rescaped, got some new plants, and have no idea what to do with the mirror backed tank!
Anyways, here are pictures of what id done to the 45 before i took it down!








And THIS is the new tank!











































Got some new plants as well, here they are..not exactly sure what they are, but ill find out..=]















Also, i picked up some cories! Tree salt and pepper, four green and was supposed to get four albino, but got one free, cause his back is bent. I got them from petsmart, so theyll be in QT for about a month.







[[[add more pictures]]]

I upgraded my fry tank to a 5.5, and added sand to it, heres what it looked like before sand and plants, and after. 















Also, added sand to my new bettas tank, who ive names Little Finger. Heres a few of his tank!






















I rescaped my other bettas tank as well, since it was akind of rag-tag tank, but it looks alot better now!















I also did the QT tank, though kept it minimal as much as i could, cause it is a qt!







[[add pictures]]

I found one of the feeder guppies in Tyrions tank is missing an eye! No poofinedd, no fungus, acting normal, just sans an eye! I snapped a picture, though the feeder gups are really skittish.















I now have a hospital tank as well, a spare 2.5 that im raising baby water sprites in.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, since i apparently cant add pictures fto a post thats already posted, heres the rest of the pictures!

How the QT looks after the redo, 








Tyrions tank after the water settled,








More of the new cories..






















And the last picture in the last post are my snail eggs! I found them under the filter when i was switching the tanks! So here is how im keeping them, and hopefully im doing it right, im gonna research!















Also, the fishums in the new 50 gallon!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Yay! I've been wondering how things are going over there, congrats on the new friends, and the potential babies  Looks like things are going great for you!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

So, been away for a bit, kind of discouraged with my 50 gallon recycling, and my apple snails dying. Turns out, even if all the dollar store plants are fully covered in plastic, rust still happens, and WILL KILL your inverts. 
And plus, i added some of my original fry, that are finally grown up, in the big tank, and thats what caused the cycle. Sigh. So, i removed about 200 baby fry [i know, i had no idea there was that many], and moved them to a ten gallon. Then i removed most of my adultish fry, and sold them, 10 dollars for a dozen!! and only kept three males, which are amazingly colored, will take pictures! =]
FINALLY, the tank cleared up, but its not like guppies are going to stop breeding, and i still had cherry babrbs in QT, so i decided to take the pristellas out of the tank and into thier own tank til my petstore can take them in. I added the cherries that were in QT, to the big tank, since we like them better.
So i removed ten fish, and added four, which cuts my bio load down even more than removing the fry.
I will have to do a weekly fry catching, as i have no idea when the females are giving birth, they always look ready to pop!

So, now i have three fry tanks. My boyfriend isnt pleased, since we adopted out my ACF to get rid of a tank, and i set it right back up again. 0.o hope my lps can take these pristella soon!!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Haha, Lyzza. . . I've been wondering about you! I was actually thinking of sending a message earlier, but thought I should check your posts first, of course I haven't had the time. Sounds like things have been up-and-down over there lately. Hopefully everything is sorted out and under control now. You were so all about breeding those guppies. . . I'm sorry, but it makes me laugh! Glad you were able to sell some off, that's wonderful! I had trouble even giving them away. Please keep us posted on how things go over there! Best of luck!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Chesherca said:


> Haha, Lyzza. . . I've been wondering about you! I was actually thinking of sending a message earlier, but thought I should check your posts first, of course I haven't had the time. Sounds like things have been up-and-down over there lately. Hopefully everything is sorted out and under control now. You were so all about breeding those guppies. . . I'm sorry, but it makes me laugh! Glad you were able to sell some off, that's wonderful! I had trouble even giving them away. Please keep us posted on how things go over there! Best of luck!


Things really were up an down! Theyve settled down more now, thankfully.
Ive been working alot, and the puppies keep me running! 
Im going to be doing a more in detailed update tonight, so get ready! =]=]


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Looking at my last post, so much has happened!!
Things are alot more settled down, and im able to enjoy my tanks for the first time in a while, without stressing.
So for my update, ill start with furries first, starting with the puppies!

The puppies are doing great, though there has been problems. They are terrified of leaving the house/yard, and literally are scared shitless by leashes. [Toby fead pooped.] Its been difficult, and since both pups are to disctincgtly different, maggie being outgoing, alpha, though easily scared, shes easier to handle, and more like a 'normal' puppy. Toby on the other hand, is what were calling "a bit autistic". He is wary of everything and everyone, and will twist and squirm and run from you if you try to pick him up, or even go to touch him. He does like to be pet though, only on his terms. My boyfriend and I sit on the floor and talk to each other, and Maggie will come up and crawl in our laps and give kisses, cause shes a real cuddler. Toby will sit in the crate for how ever long he feels he needs to for it to be 'safe'. 
Then hell stretch out, and lay half in and half out. Then wiggles out and sits just outside the crate, leaning on it. During this time, if you look at him, hell run back into the crate. Hell get up and quietly move around to your back, and peek at you. Then he nudges you, and if you move, hell run, so you stay still, and hell start licking you. He gets really happy when he licks, so we let him do it, even though its a bad habit, i see it as any love from Toby is good love. If you slowly give him your hand, low to the ground, he might lick you and let you touch him, but never an overhand pet. He really enjoys being pet, as the more you pet him, the more playful, and comfortable he gets. He starts playing with you, and loves his face rubbed and scratched. He actually likes you to play with his feet, and he gives kisses like theres no tomorrow! But make any move to grab him, or restrain him, or sudden movements, and hell bolt, and it all starts over again. 
Problem is, my parents dont have the patience to do what me and my boyfriend do. Theyve never dealt with 'special' puppies before, and treat them like regular puppies, and that scares them! Ive tried to get my mom to understand that what she does scares the pups, and she tries to not do things, but sometimes shes so unaware. And my dad is a loud guy who talks with his hands, so that automatically makes them scared of him. Which is horrible, cause te reason we even got a puppy is for my dad, and now we have two, and their scared of him! Hes really down about it, but were helping him every day...
Anyways, heres some puppies in Jackets!








Heres the puppies at their saddest. Leash Training.








Saddest puppies in the world.








But seriously, they have gotten so BIG! They are both bigger than khodii, toby by a good three inches!









And then Theres Khodii. What a derp. =]








He recently got clipped, so he went from looking like this:








to looking like this:








Yeah. Big difference! But the puppies make him so DIRTY, and he needed a clipping before winter. 
But Khodii is a cold puppy now...








So Khodii should wear a sweater...? XD








Khoodii hates it!
Really hates it!!








Oh well, well just wait til you grow back into this...














And another of him making a silly face..









The rats are great as well, the girls staying the same, the boys getting..fatter...Lol.








I woke them up for pictures. Tehe.







Arya pretending to be stealthy..














Sneaking up on the boys is impossible..theyare always watching and waiting for cuddles!







Tis Little Mouse! Hes still with us til his owner [our friend] can take him back.







Not so little anymore!!







Sandor and Little Mouse are Best Friends!








Heres Sandor, worrying about mommies bandage..=] Little rat kisses makes everything better!













Sandor Getting cuddled in a towel..=]








And finally, for all the fuzzy pets, theres Rainbob, my kitty. Hes a big ol grey tomcat who i raised from a kitten, and was supposed to be an indoor cat, but when i moved my mom let him outside. He got the taste for freedom, and now prowls the neighborhood in search of other cats to beat up. Hes still lovable and sticks around our house, but you rarely ever see him. I always hear his tags though. =]
Anyways, he came for a visit one day, and i hadnt seen him since before we lost lilly..So, i took some pictures..=]


----------

